# Angela Denise Mullinax Easley Police Department SC.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off-duty S.C. police officer killed in crash*

03/12/2006

ANDERSON, S.C. -- An Easley police officer who was headed home to get ready for the night shift was killed after her car crashed into a van, Anderson County Coroner Greg Shore said.

Angela Denise Mullinax, 30, died about an hour after the 4:40 p.m. crash Friday at a Greenville hospital, Shore said. Mullinax collided with a van at a split in state Highways 8 and 81.

The van's driver, a 15-year-old from Piedmont driving alone, was wearing his seat belt and was not injured. Mullinax was not wearing a seat belt, which could "have probably saved her life in this case," Shore said.

Mullinax was headed to her Williamston home to get ready for her shift at the Easley Police Department.

Authorities did not release the name of the van's driver because of his age. South Carolina Highway Patrol spokesman Lance Cpl. Dan Marsceau said the teenager had a restricted driver's license.

The cause of the wreck is still under investigation, Marsceau said.








Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------

